# Urban Cowboy days!



## crowmagnum (Feb 4, 2006)

This pic was @ the Circle 8 rodeo arena off w Mt Houston rd.That is where they filmed a few of the scenes in the movie Urban Cowboy.I was in 8th grade @ the time.Any 2 coolers have any urban cowboy days to share?Outside!

My brother is the one W/long hair and checkerd shirt.The guy behind the post is Craig James (He is the host of College Game Day nowadays)


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

My dad used to talk about riding up at circle 8 back in the early '70s before the urban cowboy days.

Need to get those toes out a little and use those spurs.


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Im sure Jack will post up some good times and pictures.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

WJ?

wait till harbormaster starts posting some of his old rodeo pics


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

My friend lived behind c&d camper sales on Grape across from Gilley's, I would spend the weekends there and we would sneak out and watch the fights in the parking lot. This was well before the movie came out.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Ah yes Circle 8, the H & H, Mutt Newmans in Dayton, Angleton, Bo's rodeo arena in Bandera, George Lance and Cody Haines place in Lakeway west of Austin, Tommy Blackburns in Milano, permit shows in Mineral Wells, Bastrop, Bellville, Mason, Hearnes, permit jackpots at Pete Gays in Mesquite, Anderson, Livingston, the Lee County Sheriffs Posse arena out of Giddings and this is from Simonton.

We rode bull dummy for Smokey Davis and Red Williams years back! They would get a truckload of green bulls in and we would go get on 'em and 2 jump them out so they could see if they were worth buying! We got $5 for each head we got on, TAX FREE! 

The pics I didn't trade for kisses from the ladies are somewhere in my parents attic!

Some of the most fun and best people I ever met!


----------



## crowmagnum (Feb 4, 2006)

HB Great pic.I have a few Bareback pics(@ Simonton somewhere around here I'll try to find.I used to dance all night to the likes of Moe Bandy,George Jones,Merl Haggard,Clint Black got his start there too! If I got lucky took some Cowgirls down to the Brazos River or the rice wells for a late night skinnydip.

I remeber Bum Phillups used to be the pickup man there.He drank a little too much one night and fell off his horse drunk as a skunk.


----------



## zihuatanejo (Jun 29, 2004)

My favorite line.."hurry up mama take the picture..my legs are sweatin'". Good ole Bud and Sissy..thank god we got through that era!!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

I didn't care for the bareback harses, too much yanking going on and I wasn't agile enough for saddle bronc so I've never been on one! 

We used to practice in a round pen on hunter/jumpers up out of Dobbin, throw a rope on 'em and get on barefooted! Sure teach you to use your knees!


----------



## crowmagnum (Feb 4, 2006)

H B ,Do you recall the name of the bull in your pic? It looks like H-P.That was the bull they always bucked out last to give the clowns somthing to play with.H-P was a bad moto scooter! Alot of seasoned cowboys would 2 jump him or turn him out.

I missed your refrence to Smokey Davis on the first read.He and Bob Wegner used to run a bull riding school out @ the Crutcher Ranch in Fulshear.I had a few lessons from those guys.


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

I used to ride bulls at Circle 8 back in the early eighties. In the movie, several of the regulars from Circle 8 are shown. We used to go out to Simonton to watch the rodeo and out to Fairchilds Hall and Bill Mraz Ballroom to dance. I loved those days!!!!


----------



## crowmagnum (Feb 4, 2006)

Old Whaler said:



> I used to ride bulls at Circle 8 back in the early eighties. In the movie, several of the regulars from Circle 8 are shown. We used to go out to Simonton to watch the rodeo and out to Fairchilds Hall and Bill Mraz Ballroom to dance. I loved those days!!!!


How bout Ten Hall out NW Houston?


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

Tin Hall, Wild West, Bull Whip, Czech Fest at the Fort Bend County Fairgrounds, man we ran hard in those days!!!! I still have a hangover!


crowmagnum said:


> How bout Ten Hall out NW Houston?


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

*Tin Hall.........*

For some reason their address has always stuck with me. 14800 huffmeister.
Maybe from a radio commercial or something.


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

Yep, it was off 290 and Huffmeister.


scwine said:


> For some reason their address has always stuck with me. 14800 huffmeister.
> Maybe from a radio commercial or something.


----------



## crowmagnum (Feb 4, 2006)

*Tin Hall,Ten Hall,or Teen Hall. (sp)*



scwine said:


> For some reason their address has always stuck with me. 14800 huffmeister.
> Maybe from a radio commercial or something.


Tin Hall.Thats funny,I spelled it wrong,Thats the way all my buds pronounced it.We used to tell my mom It was "Teen Hall" So she would let us go!LOL!


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

HB, when I saw that pic I knew it was Simonton cause I spend many Saturday nights back in the early '80s when my dad made another run at riding again.

When I was riding in the mid-90s I made a few trips back out the Simonton and ran into some of the same people I met as a little kid. But once I got into High School and a job I was making more money working a day job than I was on bulls so I decided to say my body.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

*KC Halls........*

We would always hit all the KC halls in a 60 mile radius of Katy if a good band was playing. Columbus, East Benard, Sealy, etc. Other halls in Bellville, Peters, etc.

We would spend more time in the truck getting there and back, than we would in the place. LOL.


----------



## TomCat (Jan 6, 2006)

Cy-Fair High School's FFA program had it's own Buck'in Stock and held amateur Rodeo's during the summer weekends. After the rodeo the locals went to Tin Hall and later to Champions Ballroom & Little Moe's on 149, and Log Cabin in Tomball. Tin Hall is still there but the others are long gone.


----------



## GoingCoastal (May 24, 2004)

Harbormaster said:


> Mutt Newmans in Dayton,


 I know/knew that guy. was tryin to think of his name the other day.
He came and looked at our calve's every now and then. bought some brahma bulls from my uncle in Moscow too.

Harbor ever ride at that place in Sante Fe ? they had those thursday night ride's.

Dave


----------



## crowmagnum (Feb 4, 2006)

Old Whaler said:


> Tin Hall, Wild West, Bull Whip, Czech Fest at the Fort Bend County Fairgrounds, man we ran hard in those days!!!! I still have a hangover!


You must not be an OLD whaler if you been to WILD WEST!LOL!Your right,Those were the days!


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

I don't think of myself as old! LOL But, my 1971 Boston Whaler is! I'm just a young 43


crowmagnum said:


> You must not be an OLD whaler if you been to WILD WEST!LOL!Your right,Those were the days!


----------



## crowmagnum (Feb 4, 2006)

Old Whaler said:


> I don't think of myself as old! LOL But, my 1971 Boston Whaler is! I'm just a young 43


Thats what I thought too!LOL!Where are you from?Me 43 too!


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

Sharpstown High Class of 82 (before it was a war zone). How about you?


crowmagnum said:


> Thats what I thought too!LOL!Where are you from?Me 43 too!


----------



## bassmaster2004 (Aug 2, 2004)

O smokey davis, I know that old man. what a good feller and hero to many people. I ride bareback in cpra and Intercollegiate rodeo circiut. I have riden many of his horses and love every second of them. My dad use to tell me story's about rodeo in the 70's and 80's what a trip. To many laws now to have any fun. we still drank to much as underage teens. I have a older man that a good friend that use to fight bulls for smokey. O george dorak what a fighter, if u know who i am talkin about he works at the calvendar on 290 at fairbanks. he will be back i think in Feb. he is las vegas for a tic-tac-toe chicken show. lol. then he goes to ft worth for the big stock show that where i useally see him at first and then home. Go in and see old george and buy some western wear when ur there.


----------



## Hard Head (May 21, 2004)

You and I have got to know each other! I was riding in 75 through 80 at Circle 8. I was the ONLY one armed Cowboy there!

I was there when the filmed Rickey Lindsey sitting on the fence when Travolta was practicing on the mechanical Bull. I was also there when Rickey busted his face wide open on Black 2! I was also at Gilley's 3 nights of filming during the Urban Cowboy, and at Cowboy Club when he hooked up with the Rich Chick in The movie. I have to dig up my Circle 8 pictures and post them up! Bull Riders Rock!



crowmagnum said:


> This pic was @ the Circle 8 rodeo arena off w Mt Houston rd.That is where they filmed a few of the scenes in the movie Urban Cowboy.I was in 8th grade @ the time.Any 2 coolers have any urban cowboy days to share?Outside!
> 
> My brother is the one W/long hair and checkerd shirt.The guy behind the post is Craig James (He is the host of College Game Day nowadays)


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

Who was the guy at Circle 8 that had the hoof imprint on his face when he got stepped on? He was in the movie as well.


Hard Head said:


> You and I have got to know each other! I was riding in 75 through 80 at Circle 8. I was the ONLY one armed Cowboy there!
> 
> I was there when the filmed Rickey Lindsey sitting on the fence when Travolta was practicing on the mechanical Bull. I was also there when Rickey busted his face wide open on Black 2! I was also at Gilley's 3 nights of filming during the Urban Cowboy, and at Cowboy Club when he hooked up with the Rich Chick in The movie. I have to dig up my Circle 8 pictures and post them up! Bull Riders Rock!


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

Old Whaler said:


> I used to ride bulls at Circle 8 back in the early eighties. In the movie, several of the regulars from Circle 8 are shown. We used to go out to Simonton to watch the rodeo and out to Fairchilds Hall and Bill Mraz Ballroom to dance. I loved those days!!!!


Ever go to Vrazels (sp?) in Danbury? When daddy was off on Saturday's, the whole family and cousins all headed to Danbury! Daddy was from Needville so we knew Fairchilds Hall and only mom & dad would go to Bill Mraz.


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

Never went to Vrazels in Danbury, but we would go to Eddie's Country Ballroom in Manvel every once in a while. On Sunday, Bill Mraz Ballroom had the younger crowd, late teens and early twenties. Man did we have some good times there!


portalto said:


> Ever go to Vrazels (sp?) in Danbury? When daddy was off on Saturday's, the whole family and cousins all headed to Danbury! Daddy was from Needville so we knew Fairchilds Hall and only mom & dad would go to Bill Mraz.


----------



## MB (Mar 6, 2006)

crowmagnum said:


> Any 2 coolers have any urban cowboy days to share?
> 
> I lived in South Houston when the movie was made and saw many seens filmed live.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hard Head (May 21, 2004)

That was Rickey, he got over 100 stitches in his face that night from Black 2 Bull.



Old Whaler said:


> Who was the guy at Circle 8 that had the hoof imprint on his face when he got stepped on? He was in the movie as well.


----------



## crowmagnum (Feb 4, 2006)

Hard Head said:


> You and I have got to know each other! I was riding in 75 through 80 at Circle 8. I was the ONLY one armed Cowboy there!
> 
> I was there when the filmed Rickey Lindsey sitting on the fence when Travolta was practicing on the mechanical Bull. I was also there when Rickey busted his face wide open on Black 2! I was also at Gilley's 3 nights of filming during the Urban Cowboy, and at Cowboy Club when he hooked up with the Rich Chick in The movie. I have to dig up my Circle 8 pictures and post them up! Bull Riders Rock!


I recall the name Ricky Lindsey but I just can't place it?Any help?


----------



## Hard Head (May 21, 2004)

Watch Urban Cowboy and see the 3 kids sitting on the fence at Circle 8 while Travolta is practicing on the mechanical Bull, Rickey is the Middle one (I think), but watch for the scar faced kid and that's him.



crowmagnum said:


> I recall the name Ricky Lindsey but I just can't place it?Any help?


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

runge park ring any bells i also rode steers and bulls in the late 80s early 90s im from manvel anyone remember the crystal cowboy or the armadillo ballroom or how about chasing the band EMOTIONS at all the kc halls and fairgrounds this is back when moby from 97 rock would mc the ****! those were the days! I was in the yra and nhsra and tpra and whatever other open rodeo or benefit there was we also got on bulls in mc beth. we mostly hung and practiced at runge park in santa fe or at the aylaa grounds in alvin! anyone else there? oh smokey davis was the king in those days too!!! oh yeah we were also at gilleys..


----------



## crowmagnum (Feb 4, 2006)

Heres a BLAST FROM THE PAST.This pic was taken where Voss & Westhimer is today.The man on the rt. was my good freinds father and he would take us to buckouts & such.


----------



## Poppahobbs (Nov 8, 2006)

*Poppahobbs*

Does anyone remember the Double trouble arena in Highlands.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

MAn! Rickey Lindsey? That's a blast from the past! He was instrumental in helping Lester Kluge set up the Gold Mesa Rodeo arena on Telge Rd. Never saw Lester ride anything but from what I heard his momma had money and cowboyin was popular! We put the lights on the arena! 

Ya'll know Fred Whitfield the roper, has a place on Kluge? His nephew Ronnie rode all the close shows and hauled with Sampson till Sampson made it big! Young man still owes me $50 for a riggin bag! :biggrin:

How 'bout any of them boys from Sanderson? Bassfreeks says they were poachers! :rotfl:


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

The 2 twin girls in Urban Cowboy are my mom's cousin's....Too bad they are blood! 

Anyone go to Bill Mraz on W34th or W43rd (I always get those mixed up - could have been the beer and whiskey though!!!) BEFORE it closed and re-opened??? Dang I'm aging myself!!!


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

Used to go to Bill Mraz on Sunday's in the early eighties. Always had a blast there.


tpool said:


> The 2 twin girls in Urban Cowboy are my mom's cousin's....Too bad they are blood!
> 
> Anyone go to Bill Mraz on W34th or W43rd (I always get those mixed up - could have been the beer and whiskey though!!!) BEFORE it closed and re-opened??? Dang I'm aging myself!!!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*Urban Cowboy....*

yep I remember that they ruined my favorite Dance Hall with the making of that Movie.

I remember that years before the movie, when relatives came in from out of town, my parents would take them to Gilley's. My sister that is a year older than myself and I would get to go and I would dance with my dad. Therefor I had the same love for dancing that he had.

With that said, before the making of Urban Cowboy I was at Gilley's 5 out of 7 nights a week. including when the movie was made. I use to dance with Gator *before* he danced in the movie. Wranglers, Lone Star Longnecks, Wild Turkey 101 w/7-up, Justin Ropers, and Boot Scootin Music. Oooooooh, those were the days!

After the movie was made it was never the same again. I for the most part grew up dancing in there. Then the movie was made and it was such a tourist attraction that it was a lost cause.

In my opinion,
Pat


----------



## crowmagnum (Feb 4, 2006)

*Old Urban Cowboy!*

This was a few years ago.I was helping Aggiefisher07 break his cutting pony.That horse is out of Dash For Cash.Well I broke him alright he never made squat in cutting.LOL!Just running up the feed bill now.


----------



## bbridges (May 21, 2004)

Crow,
I've got one that is full of cow if you want to come work on him. He's a hand full but his handle gets better with each ride. He'll shoot his back feet up under him and sit in the stop, spins the first turn and then steps out of it and will back all day. I just need to put him on some cows and see how he'll finish out. He needs a job to pay for that feed bill and hay.

Brian


----------



## Clint (Jun 16, 2005)

I was mostly a little south of most of you. I rode a little in the mid 70's in Angleton, Baileys Prairie, Siminton, and some of the green stock on the Stiener's ranch. Now I hit the dance halls probably too much. Frequented Vrazels, Snug Harbor, Fairchild, East Bernard, and others following Jeff & the Kickers around.

Let's see how old you boys really are.


----------



## crowmagnum (Feb 4, 2006)

Clint said:


> I was mostly a little south of most of you. I rode a little in the mid 70's in Angleton, Baileys Prairie, Siminton, and some of the green stock on the Stiener's ranch. Now I hit the dance halls probably too much. Frequented Vrazels, Snug Harbor, Fairchild, East Bernard, and others following Jeff & the Kickers around.
> 
> Let's see how old you boys really are.


Where was Fairchilds?I have been there but I can't recall where it was.


----------



## Clint (Jun 16, 2005)

Fairchild Hall was off in the country between Needville and Rosenberg. Classic old wooden floor, raise the wooden windows, no AC dance Hall.


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

The is no more Fairchild hall. Fairchild is about 4 miles East of Needville.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

those were the days


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Full Stringer said:


> yep I remember that they ruined my favorite Dance Hall with the making of that Movie.
> 
> I remember that years before the movie, when relatives came in from out of town, my parents would take them to Gilley's. My sister that is a year older than myself and I would get to go and I would dance with my dad. Therefor I had the same love for dancing that he had.
> 
> ...


 101 7 up oh yeahhhh


----------



## knuttdeep (May 21, 2004)

dbarham said:


> those were the days


Went to school w/ Ronnie & Donnie Davis.
Smokey was definately king in the 70s and 80s.
Remember riding the Convention shows for all the out-of-towners at Regal Ranch?
Still in touch w/ Ronnie.
Man, I forgot about Snug Harbor.
Spent most of my time at Fairchild and East Barnyard.
Bartender(beer,wine,set-ups) at Gruene Hall 76-77.


----------



## hooger (Aug 25, 2004)

*Incredible memories*

I can't believe you posted that Pic. I graduated from Memorial High School in 70. I had 3 true friends back then and we would ride on Friday nites at the Highland Rodeo Arena which was a dump, but for $5.00 bucks they had trash stock to ride. We were misfits as most were either surfers, jocks, or rich kids.Circle 8, Highlands, Simonton, Cy Fair, all great places to go.

I remember one night flying down I 10 in my friend Bobby Elliot's orange Trans Am, racing a guy in an El Camino. I had been thrown into the Chain link fence at Highlands, by a saddle Bronc and My buddy Earl had gotten stomped by a bull. What a time. Things were differrent then.

I took one of my first dates to Circle 8. I borrowed my dads convertable Pontiac Ventura, Thought I was quite the dude. Took her out to Wolf Corner on Hwy 6 to show her a bunch of dead coyotes hanging. All of 17. Full of vinegar. What a dummy.

What ever happened to Merle Haggard, Buck Owens and the Buckeroos, John Wayne, Arlo Guthrie, Baggie surf shorts and Dewey Weber boards, & Pearl Beer????

Sorry for the nostalgia, but those pics made me melancholy.

Thanks for the memories, Hooger


----------

